# Graduate Open



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

We showed in graduate open today. We didn't pass, but overall it wasn't too bad. Definately needs to be cleaned up some, but I am happy with his attitude. He skidded into the pile of articles, they all ended up pushed all into each other, and he just grabbed the first one he came to. He tends to do that more often when working a small pile like that - a full pile is a reminder to him that he is going to have to take the time to search, but just a little four article pile looks a lot more like a plain retrieve when he is worked up. 

I don't know who recorded this, I just went up to some ladies that were watching and asked if they would film us LOL.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

He looked fabulous and you should be so proud of how he is keeping all the energy under control I think he needs a Border Collie sister, ha! I bet he would be herding sheep within the hour.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job,you should feel VERY good about it!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Very nice... love to see the continuously wagging tail.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Great job!! It looks fun! I have been thinking of entering that class as well.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice job Jodie and Flip..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice job 
For the Directed Jumping, if you had not gone to Flip and repositioned him, when would you have gone to the other side from the middle?

Edited to add: This is the first time I have seen this class and find it very interesting. I may try it, which leads to my question


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

He looks great, you should be very proud of your little boy, I love to watch him work!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow he looks fantastic!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Nice job
> For the Directed Jumping, if you had not gone to Flip and repositioned him, when would you have gone to the other side from the middle?
> 
> Edited to add: This is the first time I have seen this class and find it very interesting. I may try it, which leads to my question


Sharon, returning to the dog is supposed to be part of the exercise: the judge says return to your dog and then gives the exercise finished after you return to heel. This judge just said exercise finished after the dog sat, but I went ahead and followed through on the rest of it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Sharon, returning to the dog is supposed to be part of the exercise: the judge says return to your dog and then gives the exercise finished after you return to heel. This judge just said exercise finished after the dog sat, but I went ahead and followed through on the rest of it.


Thanks! That makes sense  He really does look very very nice !


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love his attitude! I would much rather have to deal with over-exuberance issues than slug issues. He will definitely be a HIT dog when you get everything ironed out. Great job! The lady did a nice job with the video.


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow!!! I think he looks amazing. I love how fast he gets into heel position.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice work! I love his return on the moving stand!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Do they put out all 3 gloves?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> Do they put out all 3 gloves?


just one and three


----------

